# Text kursiv oder fett schreiben



## MoXX (17. Aug 2007)

Hey,

ich habe ein Problem, ich muss in einer JTextPane einzelne Strings oder StringBuffer fett oder kursiv schreiben

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

Strings oder StringBuffer sind nie Fett oder Kursiv, sondern lediglich Daten! Du kannst nur Dargestellten Text verändern. Und dies machst du, indem du einen entsprechenden Font setzt.


----------



## MoXX (17. Aug 2007)

ok, dann bestimmte Texteile (ich möchte nicht das alles in JTextPane fett oder kursiv wird)

ich habe das mit font noch nie gemacht, hast du ein kl. beispiel?


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

Textteile steuerst du über das Document deines JTextPanes an. 

Font ist eine ganz normale Klasse, die noch nicht einmal sonderlich schwer zu verstehen ist.

1.) API nachschlagen
2.) Google befragen
3.) Forensuche verwenden
4.) Entsprechendes Kapitel in deinem Einsteigerbuch nachschlagen

Du kannst mir nicht erklären, dass du innerhalb von 4 Minuten meinen Beitrag gelesen, dich über Font informiert, festgestellt, dass du Font nciht verstehst und deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast.


----------



## MoXX (17. Aug 2007)

```
text.setFont(getFont().deriveFont(Font.BOLD));
```

geht bei mir nicht (findet getFont nicht)

API nachschlagen -> habe ich, aber keine Ahnung wie ich das für jTextPane und einen bestimmten text mache
google -> habe ich auch schon vorher, finde nichts passendes für bestimmte textteile
forensuche -> habe ich das von oben gefunden
einsteigerbuch -> das entsprechende kapitel ist in meinem buch nicht vorhanden (wollte mir eh schon länger ein anderes kaufen, jetzt habe ich das problem)

wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## MoXX (17. Aug 2007)

```
jTextPane.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Arial", java.awt.Font.BOLD, 18));
```

das geht auch wieder nur für ganzen text  :cry:


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

Deswegen musst du dich ein wenig mit Document auseinander setzen. Wenn du davon noch keine Ahnung hast, empfehle ich dir, dir erstmal ein Tutorial oder ein Kapitel in einem eBook darüber anzusehen. Ansonsten erklären wir uns hier dumm und deppert  .


----------



## bygones (17. Aug 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deswegen musst du dich ein wenig mit Document auseinander setzen. Wenn du davon noch keine Ahnung hast, empfehle ich dir, dir erstmal ein Tutorial oder ein Kapitel in einem eBook darüber anzusehen. Ansonsten erklären wir uns hier dumm und deppert  .


ein boeser mensch koennte auch annehmen, dass durch solche beitraege mit verweisen auf tutorials und google und so weiter, das Wissen selbst gar nicht vorhanden ist ;-)

koennte man denken ....


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

@dbac

In der Tat, könnte man denken. Aber anstelle mir hier Dinge zu unterstellen, könntest du es ja dem Threadsteller kurz und knapp erklären. Und zwar so, dass er danach weiß, was ein Document ist, wie man es einsetzt, warum es benötigt wird, ... Und zwar ohne ne DIN A4 Seite voll zu schreiben  .

Evtl. lerne ich da ja dann auch noch was dabei. Hab zwar schon mit Document gearbeitet, ist aber schon einige Zeit her. Auffrischung bzw. Bestätigung kann ja nie Schaden!


----------



## bygones (17. Aug 2007)

ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich es weiss... ich tu es nicht.

ich fand nur diese formulierungen so schoen... kenn ich von Professoren / Lehrer usw - wenn man selbst was nicht weiss gib als antwort immer "das solltest du nachlesen.... das zu erklaeren waere jetzt zu kompliziert"



ausserdem - wozu muss man es wissen ;-)

google nach 'jtextpane italic' liefert auf den ersten 3 hits schon informative sachen....


----------



## MoXX (17. Aug 2007)

informativ schon, aber nicht das was ich suche...naja muss ich noch weiter lesen


PS: das mit der formulierung dachte ich mir auch^^... wollte nur nicht weiter diskutieren


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

argh ... war meine Formulierung denn wirklich so schlimm? Als Widergutmachung such ich dir was (hab da noch irgendwo etwas, was mir damals sehr geholfen hat) raus.

Ansonsten: Was ist denn daran so schlimm, etwas nicht zu wissen, aber auf andere Quellen zu verweisen? Hauptsache du bekommst erstmal Hilfe oder?


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

So, das hier ist super, leicht verständlich, und kommt relativ zügig zu den Punkt, der für dich auch am interessantesten ist:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/editorpane.html


----------



## MoXX (17. Aug 2007)

sieht nicht so schlecht aus

DANKE !!


----------



## Marco13 (17. Aug 2007)

Hey, das ist ja Klasse. Wenn ich das nächste mal wissen will, wie man eine bestimmte Component benutzt, geh ich einfach auf die Java-Seite, wo steht, wie man diese Componente benutzt. Das muss ich mir merken  :toll:


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

Jo, die sun-Tutorials sind (meistens) einfach die Besten. Als ich vor 3 Jahren Java gelernt habe, habe ich mich neben der Java Insel dort am häufigsten rumgetrieben  .


----------

